# Tire Pressure sensors?



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

In terms of what?

I would go check them... but the dealer is still waiting on a part for a recall fix and I might be stuck with the rental aveo for a third day...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Has anyone had problems with Tire Pressure sensors at all?


only 1500 miles, no issues yet.

Charging my iPhone in my Dakota would set off the TPMS. Was funny.... unplug the phone and the warning indicator would go away...


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*No TPMS problems so far.......*

12,300 miles and all systems OK


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

No, and I have two complete sets of wheels and swap them and re learn the new sensor with no issues.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...no problems with TPMS...and, I've been "checking & comparing" its numbers against my hand-guage PSI numbers at each tank fillup, so far ±1 psi!


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

My problem is the dealer did not reset them after the last tire rotation. There are instructions in the manual, but its a pain and I would rather the dealer do it.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> My problem is the dealer did not reset them after the last tire rotation. There are instructions in the manual, but its a pain and I would rather the dealer do it.


takes 5 mins after you do it once.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

just don't let all the air out....lol....took me awhile to figure out ..the 'beep' will happen after letting the air out after the few seconds....


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> takes 5 mins after you do it once.


 Shouldn't it be part of the price of a rotation? It's not cheap.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> No, and I have two complete sets of wheels and swap them and re learn the new sensor with no issues.


+1.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

SilverCruzer said:


> Shouldn't it be part of the price of a rotation? It's not cheap.


...absolutely! Take the car back to the dealership and demand they "finish" their tire-rotation job...reset the TPMS!


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i've read somewhere when the :gm certafied techs: rotate your tires they automatily reset those sensers


----------



## BallingerMike (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been having issues with the sensors since I bought the car in May '11. The info center tells me the pressure is low, but when I check the tire (using 3 different tire pressure gauges), the pressure is fine. The dealer's solution has been to replace the tire. They said there was a nail in it. All was well for a month and now the same thing. They're saying there's a nail in it again. I haven't had a nail in a tire in 15 years. Now I have 2 in a month? I'm going to demand to see this nail. I should have done that to the first one.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

No problems here. Even warned us that tire pressure had become abnormally low in a rear tire. Sure enough there was a nail in the right passenger tire.


----------



## Sneeker100 (Jan 4, 2015)

I was out today in freezing rain and my pressure sensors all say low pressure in all my tires at different times, any suggestions? I checked pressure all tires are at 200psi no reason for them to go off


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sneeker100 said:


> I was out today in freezing rain and my pressure sensors all say low pressure in all my tires at different times, any suggestions? I checked pressure all tires are at 200psi no reason for them to go off


200 psi eh?

Kinda funny I guess.......try again.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sneeker100 said:


> I was out today in freezing rain and my pressure sensors all say low pressure in all my tires at different times, any suggestions? I checked pressure all tires are at 200psi no reason for them to go off


200 psi ??? I've been told I'm driving on solid rails at 50 PSI. :uhh:

I'm assuming that was 200 Kilo-Pascals, which is 29 PSI. 29 PSI will trigger the low tire pressure warning. My recommendation is boost your tires to 40 PSI (non-LRR) or 45 PSI (LRR) during the warmest part of the day. This will provide room for your tire pressure to drop with the cold overnight air and still keep it reasonably close to your door placard during the day.

Hypermilers - boost to the tire cold PSI max.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hunter S. Thompson said:


> At first I thought it was only because the tires were soft, so I took it into the Texaco station next to the Flamingo and had the tires pumped up to fifty pounds each — which alarmed the attendant, until I explained that these were “experimental” tires.
> But fifty pounds each didn’t help the cornering, so I went back a few hours later and told him I wanted to try seventy five. He shook his head nervously. “Not me,” he said, handing me the air hose. “Here. They’re your tires. _You_ do it.”
> "What’s wrong?" I asked. "You think they can’t _take_ seventy-five?”
> He nodded, moving away as I stooped to deal with the left front. “You’re **** right, he said. ”Those tires want twenty-eight in the front and thirty-two in the rear. ****, fifty’s _dangerous_, but seventy-five is _crazy_. They’ll explode!”
> ...


Couldn't resist.


----------

